# Anyone know Dillon?



## DiNozzo (19 May 2014)

Hello,

We sold Dillon to a riding school in the north east of England, unfortunately he has been sold on again, and I was wondering if anyone has him, or knows of him? I don't want him back (well, I do, but it would be in neither of our best interests!), but would love to know how he is- he's a very special horse.
Dillon is:
16.3
Gelding
Tri Coloured with a dark face, lighter round his muzzle and a stripe.
He takes a 6'3 rug, and is quite short coupled.
Dished in front and was very close behind.
Has two bald patches on his loins- they don't go away but they don't bother him at all apart from occasional sunburn.

I think he was sold to the shropshire area.

Any information would be lovely!


----------



## cally6008 (21 May 2014)

which riding school in north east of england ?
and where is it ?


----------



## kal40 (21 May 2014)

I know the horse you are talking about.

My friend was actually on her way to see him and called from a couple of miles away for directions only to be told not to bother, someone had bought him earlier in the day.  She was not pleased at wasting her time.  She was really gutted too as she loved the look of him on the photos and video.

It was Stepney Banks Cally.

I will ask if she heard anything else about his new home OP


----------



## SatsumaGirl (21 May 2014)

I recognise him too. Could you get in touch with Stepney via their pages on Facebook or is that not an option? Perhaps ask in the Shropshire horse groups on FB too.


----------



## DiNozzo (21 May 2014)

They, understandably, didn't want to pass on other people's contact details.
I'm not on FB, but could ask OH's sister too I suppose.


----------



## Lynmarie21 (22 May 2014)

Hi I was very interested in Dillon and had made arrangements to go and view him.  I set off and thought I would ring the riding school manager to let her know I was en route, only to recieve a text saying to ring before I set off as someone had turned up to try Dillon out. (To late!). I was not very impressed to say the least as at know point was I told that others were viewing before me.  I stopped off for a coffee and rang about half an hour later to be told that they had just sold Dillon.  I do beleive he went to Shropshire area as there was a post on facebook saying he had settled into his new home.  He looked lovely by the way,  I probably would have bought him


----------



## DiNozzo (22 May 2014)

Thanks guys.
The riding school I sold him too was very lovely when I sold him, gave me updates when I asked- he was a lovely boy, and if I could've bought him back I would have, but I just don't have the money! I went up to ride him once and he was going so much better there than he ever did with just me! 
Does anyone know where he is now? Or knows who has him and would ask if/how I could get in touch with them?


----------



## Lynmarie21 (22 May 2014)

Ask Stepney bank.  I am sure that they would pass your details on to the new owner and then they could get in touch with you.  Hope you find him


----------



## DiNozzo (22 May 2014)

I might actually. I asked before, but I asked for their details which I can see why they would be reluctant to hand out, but they'll probably give them mine.


----------



## DiNozzo (26 May 2014)

I got in touch with someone who knows where he was now. Unfortunately he colicked not long after his new owners had brought him home and was PTS because of a twisted gut. As gutted as I am, I'm glad he went with people who loved him very much.


----------



## Lynmarie21 (26 May 2014)

OMG how very very sad.  Poor horse and poor people


----------

